# Saturdays Official Sharking Thread



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok, So it looks like a good turn out from what we've been seeing. This will be for anyone to say that they are coming and what they can bring. It's going to be a little chilly, but with a few tents, heaters etc it is so much better. 

Just post if you can come and what you can bring. We also need to figure out a spot and time. But, we can do that through text.

I'll have my usual gear and my kayak that anyone is free to use to run baits. It would be great to have another yak or 2 so that we can use ranger teams to go out and dump baits. It's much safer if anything were to happen. 

So let's see whose coming and what gear, tents, heaters etc well have so we can plan accordingly and be prepared. I don't have any Winter gear, but I can contribute to help.

I'm heading out right now in search of bait. There's a very large stingray that lives at the Navarre bridge that I have a bone to pick with


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey Justin shoot me a pm...


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

depending on the spot chosen, I might make it out. I have 2 large spanish macks that I can bring. I have one of those small propane powered space heaters.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey Rob sounds good..waiting on final decision lol .will post soon...


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Wait for it...Wait for it....hahaha


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok here it is.....posted on the fri/sat sharkin post...


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope you guys had a successful trip. Wish I could have made it, got held over 4 extra hours at work because we were shorthanded. Didn't think that after working 12 hours, that it would be wise for me to try and drive an hour to go fishing, probably would have fallen asleep. Having to be up at 1:30 in order to be at work at 3:0 am sucks. Cant wait til they approve my shift change, then I will be on the Panama schedule, will have 3 day weekends every other weekend. More time for fishing and sharking...........


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I heard someone got to break in a new 9/0??? But you will have to wait until he posts up to find out who it was!!! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm guessing Andrew or john...but what was it....I'm waiting


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> I heard someone got to break in a new 9/0??? But you will have to wait until he posts up to find out who it was!!! UGLY


I believe they just might have, but they are probably being a sissy and still sleeping in 

On a similar note, since I am talking about sissies, that popup of Neal's and the small heater sure made for a comfortable trip. I know I stayed longer because of it. :thumbsup

Was a great time for sure with some great folks again


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

The sissy that slept in is now awake. Yes I got to break in my new setup. Thanks again Dave for hooking me up with a great deal. Finally got myself a real shark. Thanks to everyone that was there to help coach me in getting it in and keeping all the lines straight while it was running. I will try to get some pics up soon. It was a long night on no runs but like Tom said, Thanks to Neals tent and heater we were able to stay long enough for me to land my first. Thanks again everyone.


Justin


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Soooo what was it?


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

6'8"
consensus was lemon shark but some think sand bar

any thoughts?


Justin


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm gonna go with sandbar. Only basing this off of the fact that it looks like the others. But, who knows. I don't know the characteristics of a lemon. 6'8" is a good size. Pretty skinny though. Congrats!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lemons and sandbars look completely different guys! That is a sandbar shark!


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

I'll take it. I was just thrilled to get one. I will take your word for it Ugly. you definitely have the experience to know. can't wait to hit the surf and do it again with everyone.

Justin


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Notice the small dorsal and secondary dorsal of same size and shape of mouth and now look at the sandbar and the very tall single dorsal and the shape of the nose and mouth. Two very different sharks! That is a great looking shark! Congrats on breaking in your 9/0 Justin!!!! UGLY


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

SCREW3D said:


> I'll take it. I was just thrilled to get one. I will take your word for it Ugly. you definitely have the experience to know. can't wait to hit the surf and do it again with everyone.
> 
> Justin


You know I was just busting your chops man. I was excited for you and glad to see a shark on the sand after all those hours of waiting. Its all worth it once someone gets one to the beach. was a nice run, good fight, clean release and a nice way to break in a new reel. Plus it got us out of that tent. Good times and can't wait for the next trip and next shark.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh, I'll take any run on my reels right now. We've all caught our fair share of skinny and fat girls on the sand. Congrats on first big shark though. It's been over 2 mths since I caught a shark. That was my big fat sandbar.


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

It's all good Tom. I know you are just jealous that I got to sleep in until 9 this morning.

Last night was a blast. Good group of guys down here. Definitely going to miss it when I head out in a month.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

SCREW3D said:


> It's all good Tom. I know you are just jealous that I got to sleep in until 9 this morning.
> 
> Last night was a blast. Good group of guys down here. Definitely going to miss it when I head out in a month.


Haha nice! 

Here is a close up of the fins. I don't know much about shark id, so thanks Don.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wish I could have made it. I have school starting tomorrow night so hopefully I can still squeeze in a night or two a week. We'll see how much of a school load I get.

I'm looking at a beater beach mobile too. So hopefully in next few weeks I'll have a cool beach mobile hauling all.my gear and yak. Lol


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

I hear you on school Justin. That is the reason that I can't go during the week. Got to lots of studying to do during the week. Friday and Saturdays only for me.

Justin


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

That was an AWESOME night and again congrats Justin on breaking in your 9/0 and catching your first "real" shark!!! You handled it real well. 6' 8" ain't too shabby. I think I may try your "secret sauce" you added to your bait next time I go out. I believe everyone had a great time and a big "Thank You" has to go out to pompano67 and his crew for the shelter, heater, and the hamburgers made on the beach! I'm not so sure we would have lasted as long as we did after that wind picked up, but pomp67 made life a lot more comfortable out there. Thank you again Neil!!! It's funny how once that shark was on, nobody seemed to mind the weather. It was great meeting all you guy's and I'm looking forward to another adventure! Congrats again Justin, I'm proud you got your first!!!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

A big thanks to Lora ,Neal, and Ty for not only bringing, staffing, the Red neck cafe but also bringing yaks, running baits and giving me someone to pick on! I hope that the surf flattens out so we can get out in the gulf soon! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

It should flatten out soon. Strong NNW winds on the way...BUT will be in the teens!


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> A big thanks to Lora ,Neal, and Ty for not only bringing, staffing, the Red neck cafe but also bringing yaks, running baits and giving me someone to pick on! I hope that the surf flattens out so we can get out in the gulf soon! UGLY


I second that except for the picking on part 

Good people for sure.

I hope it flattens soon too. Have an old jarhead buddy of mine coming down weekend after this coming and I just bought a new rod n reel for him to hopefully wrestle one to the beach with.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well guys as always,it was a great time.Thanks to everyone that came out.To all my friends and brothers,new &old.thanks for ALL the help hauling gear.Couldn't have done it without you guys.Just goes to show,regardless of the conditions...when friends and all around great people get together..good times are ahead..Congrats Justin..handled it like a pro bud !!! Hope this becomes a regular event...Little man wants his chance behind the bent rod and screaming drag....but had a great time just being a kid and future shark buster..Thanks again for letting me and my family be a part of it !!!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

First time out with a new rig amongst a bunch of seasoned sharkers and you put the only keeper on the beach? How awesome is that! Hate that I couldn't make it but I'm really happy for you Justin. I look forward to hearing all about it next time I see you. Guess you figured out how to hold your mouth right, eh? Good on you brother!


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

with all the help I got from everyone there was no way I was going to lose it. Can't wait to get out there again. Hope I can find a group of people as good as this when I get back to VA. You guys are awesome.

Justin


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

We'll have to get out there again before you leave. But, on a flatter day and try the gulf. Gulf always produces better fish and I'd pick gulf over sound any day. But, just gotta go with what you have sometimes. We'll have to plan something again and get some bait and do a big group again. Too bad I missed out. Even though only on fish was on the sand it makes it so worth it. And just talking and hanging out is really enjoyable.


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

hopefully we can get a day on a weekend where the surf is layed down. Catching or not I enjoyed the 11 hours of hanging out before and the 2 hours after my fish. Had a great time. you guys know how to set it up on the beach.


Justin


----------

